# Tents/Bivvies



## jamiew (4 Mar 2012)

Hello All, I hope this merry missive finds everyone well!
I'm wondering:  What type of tents/bevvies are CF Infantry using now?
I was in in the 80's and we used shelter halves for hooches or put two together, or for ECWS we had the Arctic tents...
I'm interested in purchasing a modern CF surplus ECWS 2 man tent if there is such a thing?...
Something like what the Yanks have:
http://oldsargesdropzone.com/products.php?scatid=64
http://www.loadup.com/eureka-military-extreme-cold-weather-tent-4-man-ecwt.html
Any suggestions or information sincerely appreciated!
Cheers to all, thanks again-JHW


----------



## dale622 (4 Mar 2012)

I'm not infantry but from what I have seen, the kit hasn't changed. Have never seen anything in the way of new tents. Still the half shelter carried with the sleeping kit and the good old 10 man bell tent.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2012)

Armoured crews use a 4 man crew tent or a tank bivvy.


----------



## Lerch (4 Mar 2012)

10 man tents, 2 man recce tents...everyone gets issued a ground sheet/half shelter and bivvy bag...


----------



## jamiew (4 Mar 2012)

Thanks Gents!  "2 man recce tents"  Are they available as surplus somewhere?  Any Manufacturer name?
Thanks again-Cheers-JHW


----------



## Snaketnk (6 Mar 2012)

"2 man recce tents" are really 4 person tents, are they not?.... they've made us fit in them if it's the same tent...

I saw some in a bin at Prefair in Beloeil


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

2 men with kit 4 with out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 2 men with kit 4 with out.



Kit stays outside, if you're dumb enough to unstow it from your vehicle.


----------



## fraserdw (6 Mar 2012)

Eureka Timberline is the 4 man tent as I recall.  It is a modified A frame.


----------



## fraserdw (6 Mar 2012)

If you really want a good durable tent, 3 ground sheets and 6 poles (4 five foot and 2 3 foot) makes an excellent and durable Baker Tent.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Kit stays outside, if you're dumb enough to unstow it from your vehicle.


Sorry 2 with kit 4 with out kit 5 if they are small, Non combat ops. As I work with cadets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Sorry 2 with kit 4 with out kit 5 if they are small, Non combat ops. As I work with cadets.



Kit should still stay outside, but hey, whatever. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

With cadets its a kit explosion the tent contains it. If its out side the tent you'll never find the owner.


----------



## Lerch (7 Mar 2012)

Just make sure that any metal kit (snowshoes, etc..) stays outside, keeps it from rusting later on...


----------



## LineJumper (7 Mar 2012)

Yeah, I hate rusty snowshoes.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Mar 2012)

Yes that Aluminum composit in the snow shoes is a bugger if it rusts


----------

